# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  This life sucks

## Chantellabella

It really does. 

Seriously, I see struggle on top of struggle. Why? Because people tend to suck. 

I'm quitting my job, selling my house and possessions and running away from this rat race. I'm tired of struggling for absolutely nothing in return. 

It's just stupid. Very stupid to keep trying anymore.

----------


## Misssy

Yep, it does suck, then there are various shades of suckiness, your current life-style may suck less than some alternatives. I've been thinking about the suckiness of life and trying to understand where the motivation to "do life" comes from anymore. Down, down down in a burnin ring of mire....

----------


## Equinox

I know what you mean, lately it feels like struggle after struggle and I question the point of it all at times, I guess I need to find a way to get through life on my own terms.

----------


## merc

Occasionally there are glimmers of hope, but mostly I'm with you on this. The pursuit of happiness doesn't mean that you'll ever actually achieve it. I'm not quite ready to give up. I've kind of have had an interesting day.Some would say it was kind of bad, but I'm, despite everything, glad that I stood up for myself.

My advice based on my experiences today is "Don't give up!" Take a breather, re-group and deal with it! Not sure what your situation is though... :bat:

----------


## WineKitty

I am sorry you are feeling this way and hope you aren't actually serious about quitting your job and such.

There really is nowhere to run to.

I am all for changing jobs if you can.  I am much happier at my current job that my previous one.  My previous one was inducing great anxiety and depression in me.

I only have a few people I know I can count on.  Most people are not good people, sadly.  ::(:  :Rain:

----------


## jsgt

Hope you're feeling better by now, but I wanted to add my thoughts...

Life can seem pointless sometimes, I agree. You can boil it down to the last detail and see that there is no point, because we can't avoid death. Don't get too far ahead of yourself though...live in the moment(as cheesy as that sounds). The key is to find something you love, and you'll see that life is worth living. Live for the things you love. I'm not talking about people. You can't depend on them to provide happiness(IMO don't bash me)...I'm talking about hobbies, material objects, animals, ect. If you're putting so much effort in, but not getting the same amount in return, stop. Re-evaluate your approach. Re-weigh the pros and cons and figure a better way to avoid the stress that you were feeling before.  ::  Cindy.

----------


## Chantellabella

Life has gotten better for me. Not too much outside change, but I'm coping better again. I still have my job and things have seemed to smooth over. I've just been having a lot of ups and downs lately. But thank you guys for all your words and advice. It means a lot to know that you guys understand and are willing to give me a hug (or a beer) when I needed a shoulder to cry on. 

 :group hug:

----------


## Koalafan

All I gots are koala hugs  :Hug:   :koala:

----------


## Chantellabella

> All I gots are koala hugs



Well that's the very best kind of hug!!  :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

I'm sorry you are having a rough time Cindy  ::(:  I am battling Alcohol addiction. It is a massive battle. been going through withdrawals. Doctor doesn't want to add anymore meds to my 'cocktail' of meds. But I try to look at what I do have, and be grateful for it. I have a roof under my head, food to eat. I am greatefull because I am - - that close to being homeless.

I hope you are feeling better Cindy! (((((Cindy))))  :Hug:

----------


## VickieKitties

If I could ditch all my belongings and roam around in a van with a dog, that would be the coolest; not the most pragmatic of fantasies, unfortunately.

----------


## onawheel

"This life sucks "

correct.

----------


## princess4life

people suck, too

----------


## Chantellabella

Two months later................


this life still sucks. Mainly certain people in my world suck.

I would love to have the opportunity to say "fuck you, [BEEP]!" but it seems that the way my life works is that I struggle, hit head on to the suckiest people on the planet who have power over me, and then I once again seem to survive barely.


Why is earth so damned hard? 

What the hell is happiness anyway? I've had so few glimpses lately, that I'm not sure I would recognize it anymore.

----------


## Otherside

Sorry, only just seen this. I don't know why the earth is so damned hard. And I don't know why people can be horrible. And perhaps you should just say "Fuck you bitch". Perphaps they deserve it, anyways. 

Anyways Hugs.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry, only just seen this. I don't know why the earth is so damned hard. And I don't know why people can be horrible. And perhaps you should just say "Fuck you bitch". Perphaps they deserve it, anyways. 
> 
> Anyways Hugs.



Wanna knowing the frustrating part? Even on my last day there, I can't say "fuck you bitch." Why? Because this world is one big bureaucratic hell hole, with clueless idiots in charge. That statement would be the only thing the city remembers about me and would use it against me. They have selective memory and only see what they want to see (translated into..............does it inconvenience me? If it does then it's important. If it only hurts the "underlings" well, so what). 

I am sick and tired of guilty people getting away with hurting me. That therapist who screwed me up the first time, lives high on the hog in Hawaii. She was never prosecuted because the window to do it is long gone. But I didn't even remember what the [BEEP] that woman did until the time frame ended. That therapist who had his dick all over me just got a slap on the wrist because it was a he said/she said. What could I do to my brothers? They were abused by my uncle so why would I even go after them for abusing me? My father is dead. My mother is sorry, but she's not even sure what's she's sorry for because she doesn't remember 99% of it. She has untreated DID. The people on the street are long gone. No apologies from them. 

So now I get to take one more "screw you!" from the world. Is it my fault? Oh, I'm sure it is. That's why I have to sell my house, put down my cats and go work at McDonald's with 2 Masters degrees. It's all my fucking fault.  

I give the world so much pleasure in abusing and using me. I'm so glad I can be of so much help to you, world. 

Yes, I have truly helped children and teens in my years. Those are my rewards. 

It's the users, abusers, bullies, and general assholes that want to use me that pisses me off. I'm not taking any more responsibility for other people's bad behavior. Screw that.

----------


## Otherside

> Wanna knowing the frustrating part? Even on my last day there, I can't say "fuck you bitch." Why? Because this world is one big bureaucratic hell hole, with clueless idiots in charge. That statement would be the only thing the city remembers about me and would use it against me. They have selective memory and only see what they want to see (translated into..............does it inconvenience me? If it does then it's important. If it only hurts the "underlings" well, so what). 
> 
> I am sick and tired of guilty people getting away with hurting me. That therapist who screwed me up the first time, lives high on the hog in Hawaii. She was never prosecuted because the window to do it is long gone. But I didn't even remember what the [BEEP] that woman did until the time frame ended. That therapist who had his dick all over me just got a slap on the wrist because it was a he said/she said. What could I do to my brothers? They were abused by my uncle so why would I even go after them for abusing me? My father is dead. My mother is sorry, but she's not even sure what's she's sorry for because she doesn't remember 99% of it. She has untreated DID. The people on the street are long gone. No apologies from them. 
> 
> So now I get to take one more "screw you!" from the world. Is it my fault? Oh, I'm sure it is. That's why I have to sell my house, put down my cats and go work at McDonald's with 2 Masters degrees. It's all my fucking fault.  
> 
> I give the world so much pleasure in abusing and using me. I'm so glad I can be of so much help to you, world. 
> 
> Yes, I have truly helped children and teens in my years. Those are my rewards. 
> ...



I don't know what to say to you, friend. I've never been through anything like you have. But I'm sorry that it did. Nobody deserves to go through what you and people like went through, and the world is indeed, an unfair place that this happens and that people can get away with it. But there is good here. As hard as it may seem, there is the good as well as the bad. I may not be able to relate to what you're saying but...if you need to vent, rant, talk, whatever, my inbox is open. Feel free to PM me.

----------

